# Wooden Handles 2



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I thought I would start my own thread as I have a few bits I have been asked to do . Also those that are not interested can ignore it .

The first handle here is for a Vesuvius, made out of Blackwood . It is very hard but machines well and the picture is of it sanded to 600 grit with no finish . A bit of research is needed into what finish will be used as the wood is dense and has natural oils . On the internet it is suggested to sand up to 2000 grit and polish ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic! Can't wait to see where this leads ?

I finished mine with Osmo oil. A light wipe in the evening, buff up in the morning. I've been doing this every few days and they are coming along beautifully.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Fantastic! Can't wait to see where this leads ?
> 
> I finished mine with Osmo oil. A light wipe in the evening, buff up in the morning. I've been doing this every few days and they are coming along beautifully.


 It will lead to a Vesuvius perhaps ??


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

It looks great!

Are you able to make the Vesuvius joystick and brew handles also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> It looks great!
> 
> Are you able to make the Vesuvius joystick and brew handles also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Kenny .. The picture is from a PF .. Next on job list is the three toggles . Is that what you meant ? If yes I am going to give it a go . The Blackwood is so hard I'm going to thread the wood and give that ago .Softer woods I'd make a brass insert for them .


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah that's right - steam, water and brew handle

Can't wait to see how they turn out!

I'd be up for that if they look as good as Mildred's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah that's right - steam, water and brew handle
> 
> Can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> ...


 Mildred's are made from Thuya Burr very exotic and the timber is very expensive . But if money is no object look up Snakewood ???


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Mildred's are made from Thuya Burr very exotic and the timber is very expensive . But if money is no object look up Snakewood ???


 @Snakehips in the morning?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

He needs some ..... It's the only way to out do @MildredM ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Where genius leads, others follow - but not @Snakehips The very idea ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Where genius leads, others follow - but not @Snakehips The very idea ?


 What have you started M ? Nobody likes anything else now ..

No volunteers for snakewood though ?.. I'm surprised you didn't ? It would be very very exclusive ..


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> What have you started M ? Nobody likes anything else now ..
> 
> No volunteers for snakewood though ?.. I'm surprised you didn't ? It would be very very exclusive ..


 a "one off" so to say


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm in..... let's help nicknak get a bigger order of this exotic material.

It's so......... Mildred!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah that's right - steam, water and brew handle
> 
> Can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> ...


 No pressure there then @kennyboy993 ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ahem . . .


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha more than one pf handle done - you are so extravagant!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I've got a shed full of English hardwood .. My wife is getting the hump .. What are you buying that for . You've got loads of it the sheds and garage ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

It could end badly when £60 worth of Thuya burr ends up as guinea pig bedding ?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Hasi said:


> @Snakehips in the morning?





Nicknak said:


> He needs some ..... It's the only way to out do @MildredM ?





MildredM said:


> Where genius leads, others follow - but not @Snakehips The very idea ?


 @Hasi @Nicknak @MildredM

Oi!!!! I got a bone to pick with you lot!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Everyone is falling into n love with snakeswood


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> @Hasi @Nicknak @MildredM
> 
> Oi!!!! I got a bone to pick with you lot!!!!


 I'm not into wood turning, so won't pick your bone to begin with! ? but thanks for the offer...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Fantastic! Can't wait to see where this leads ?


 ???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Everyone is falling into n love with snakeswood


 Oy! Hands OFF!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

> when ive used Blackwood it works well with Danish oil, then a top wax but osmo polyx is a good bet as well - ive used it for my new oak worktops in the kitchen and its standing up well, trick is to use osmo wood protector first for extra water resistance https://www.osmouk.com/sitechaptern.cfm?bookid=Products&chapter=82&page=254#4006
> 
> It sits deep in the wood to prevent water ingress or water stains ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@jimbojohn55 thanks I'll have a look at that ..


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> It could end badly when £60 worth of Thuya burr ends up as guinea pig bedding


Isn't that what@mildredm uses for her guinea pigs anyway?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

igm45 said:


> Isn't that what@mildredm uses for her guinea pigs anyway?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


 Like she hasn't got them all four posters with embroidered drapes! ???


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@Nicknac did I hear you say you're getting some olive wood in, or did I dream it...you'd be surprised!!! If its true would you be kind enough to say when it's landed as I have a few item's in mind. Thanks

Mr ***


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

********** said:


> @Nicknac did I hear you say you're getting some olive wood in, or did I dream it...you'd be surprised!!! If its true would you be kind enough to say when it's landed as I have a few item's in mind. Thanks
> 
> Mr ***


 It was coming ? .. but now it is here 2"x2" by about 10" .... Haven't played with it yet ..... @**********


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Not quite a handle , but coffee related ..

Cant find the original thread so Putting it here ..

A Niche Portafilter stand for Mr @Planter .

Had a few goes ,with problems chucking due to no spare wood capacity so ended up with glueing it to another piece...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The two prototypes with the good one ..


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I may sound biased but I think it looks brilliant.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Like she hasn't got them all four posters with embroidered drapes! ???


 Hmmmmm......


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Hmmmmm......
> 
> View attachment 262


 I've got seven dogs looking at me saying " that's what we want" .. I think they mean the bed ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> I may sound biased but I think it looks brilliant.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 You are getting the skinny one on the left now ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> You are getting the skinny one on the left now


Mean! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

As there has been a bit of talk of Thuya Burr , I thought I would share some thought and experiences for people thinking of using it .

If you are into wooden things , I think there is not much to beat the look of any Burr wood . It does come with a few problems which are not always apparent until you cut into it . There are fewer problems with the better grades . To illustrate here is a piece of Elm Burr which looked pretty good on the outside , but revealed this on the inside . Also because of the wild grain pattern , after working cutting the wood internal (for a better word ) forces released can cause splits or cracks .. Also the dark spots can reveal holes .

It does look very nice though ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> As there has been a bit of talk of Thuya Burr , I thought I would share some thought and experiences for people thinking of using it .
> If you are into wooden things , I think there is not much to beat the look of any Burr wood . It does come with a few problems which are not always apparent until you cut into it . There are fewer problems with the better grades . To illustrate here is a piece of Elm Burr which looked pretty good on the outside , but revealed this on the inside . Also because of the wild grain pattern , after working cutting the wood internal (for a better word ) forces released can cause splits or cracks .. Also the dark spots can reveal holes .
> It does look very nice though
> [IMG alt="9938648B-CA2D-4906-B8E2-5D724FC47C61.thumb.jpeg.81b8e343a456a5b37ccdac47d272862e.jpeg" data-fileid="291"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/9938648B-CA2D-4906-B8E2-5D724FC47C61.thumb.jpeg.81b8e343a456a5b37ccdac47d272862e.jpeg[/IMG]


It's beautiful in its own right and could be perfect for some settings. Wood isn't ever going to be perfect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Now we have twins ...... No finish on them yet !


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have been working with my very inferior grade c Elm burr waiting for something nicer to arrive ?

I also have been practicing with the LR shape handle ,which revealed a fair few imperfections .

I was thinking of filling them with wood dust and glue etc etc . Then I thought what about some brass and resin .

It didn't go too well as the brass bits were not small enough ,but you get the idea from the picture .

A look on the internet revealed you can get metal powders to mix with resin that polish up like the original metal .. The decorative uses in wood could be interesting ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I love the idea of wood powder fillers. Was would stabilising the wood involve?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I love the idea of wood powder fillers. Was would stabilising the wood involve?


 I'm hoping the resin glue will stop the cracks getting worse .. But you could make groves dots etc to decorate with the metal fillers . Could even glue mother of pearl dots etc ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Vesuvius handles in Blackwood .. a complete set..


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Not quite a handle , but coffee related ..
> 
> Cant find the original thread so Putting it here ..
> 
> ...


 love that! I'm using a hockey puck for my naked pf...........


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

So this arrived in the post this morning. Everything fitted perfectly. Based on nothing more than my rough measurements and some pictures.
@nicknak - thank you. It fits perfect and works a treat.

Anyine who is considering having some bits turned or made I would suggest contacting him as he is very competent and thorough.










Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks superb - what a great match ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> So this arrived in the post this morning. Everything fitted perfectly. Based on nothing more than my rough measurements and some pictures.
> @nicknak - thank you. It fits perfect and works a treat.
> 
> Anyine who is considering having some bits turned or made I would suggest contacting him as he is very competent and thorough.
> ...


 Glad it works .. It looks like the internal cavity could have been smaller ☹

My PF fitted a bit tighter ..?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Glad it works .. It looks like the internal cavity could have been smaller
> My PF fitted a bit tighter ..


Maybe. But the portafilter sits nice and flat inside there and there is no movement throughout. Its well weighted and doesn't need to be held. So does exactly what it's meant to do. I'm more than happy with it.



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Planter said:


> So this arrived in the post this morning. Everything fitted perfectly. Based on nothing more than my rough measurements and some pictures.
> @nicknak - thank you. It fits perfect and works a treat.
> 
> Anyine who is considering having some bits turned or made I would suggest contacting him as he is very competent and thorough.
> ...


Ooo oo - can I get in the queue for one of those please nicknak? Same wood.

After or before that other stuff - whichever easier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@kennyboy993 Send me a PM .. Hope you are good at measuring ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@kennyboy993 or you could have one of the ? prototypes ..I am rather keen to get rid of the skinny one ?


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Planter said:


> So this arrived in the post this morning. Everything fitted perfectly. Based on nothing more than my rough measurements and some pictures.
> @nicknak - thank you. It fits perfect and works a treat.
> 
> Anyine who is considering having some bits turned or made I would suggest contacting him as he is very competent and thorough.
> ...


 That looks brilliant, great work!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Well that changes things nicely:

Before:









After:

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you so much @Nicknak the quality of work is sublime.

The communication and banter on email was worth it alone!??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks superb, absolutely fantastic ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Phew ...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Phew ...


I know I had the same feeling as I attached them this morning...

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

igm45 said:


> Thank you so much @Nicknak the quality of work is sublime.
> 
> The communication and banter on email was worth it alone!??


 Thanks Ian , we had a crack .. Really nice dealing with you ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks amazing !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Looks amazing﻿ !


 Mate, they really do. As usual the photos don't do them justice.

They make such a difference to the machine too, given my *only* criticism of the V is it's not the best looking...

You should definitely seriously consider the wood upgrade for yours


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Mate, they really do. As usual the photos don't do them justice.
> 
> They make such a difference to the machine too, given my *only* criticism of the V is it's not the best looking...
> 
> You should definitely seriously consider the wood upgrade for yours


 you had at me at the first photo you posted mate - i'm in!

also I'm not having yours looking that good, I need to remain competitive with all these lovely V's knocking around CFUK these days


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Well that changes things nicely:
> Before:
> [IMG alt="20190514_213250.thumb.jpg.d07d747565b973932f21360c9b5e1bb1.jpg" data-fileid="29438"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/20190514_213250.thumb.jpg.d07d747565b973932f21360c9b5e1bb1.jpg[/IMG]
> After:
> ...


That looks superb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> you had at me at the first photo you posted mate - i'm in!
> 
> also I'm not having yours looking that good, I need to remain competitive with all these lovely V's knocking around CFUK these days


 It's All about the choice of wood me thinks ??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> It's All about the choice of wood me thinks


It certainly is. You won't get the look my L-R handles have without finding some top quality burr, preferably Thuya if you want the colour too but there are others.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Not quite a handle , but coffee related ..
> Cant find the original thread so Putting it here ..
> A Niche Portafilter stand for Mr @Planter .
> Had a few goes ,with problems chucking due to no spare wood capacity so ended up with glueing it to another piece...
> ...


@NikNak - can you pls PM me an idea of cost for one of these pls? (A good one - not the tester )

Also a matching but shallower "bowl" that could act as a tamper stand. 58mm in each case.

Thinking that my coffee corner is looking a bit messy and these could improve things.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Any updates on what you are currently creating @Nicknak?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Any updates on what you are currently creating @Nicknak?


 Just a few more handles in Blackwood for another Vesuvius .. It polished up a little like metal ..

The first picture shows them buffed up with a polishing mop.. No oil or finish what so ever .

I am going to look through my wood stock to see what exotics I can find ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I did have a quick play with some Olivewood , plain old Olive wood not the wild grain variety .. Took it roughly down to the round and put some oil on it to see what the grain was like .. and some Lacewood .


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

igm45 said:


> Well that changes things nicely:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 Those handles look so much better than the orange ones!!! Well done @Nicknak !!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Somethings .. new and shiny


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

These *LOVE*


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

MildredM said:


> These *LOVE*
> View attachment 29651


 agree @MildredM they are the nuts


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Somethings .. new and shiny
> [IMG alt="87C5D010-3289-4369-9B14-A75F72586575.thumb.jpeg.94125727071dbf35712082e7e32c15fa.jpeg" data-fileid="29650"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/87C5D010-3289-4369-9B14-A75F72586575.thumb.jpeg.94125727071dbf35712082e7e32c15fa.jpeg[/IMG]


How do I make mine that shiny?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Careful now . . . .

?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Careful now . . . .


 they don't need to know I PM'd you for tips on how to polish my knobs...


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Careful now . . . .
> 
> ?


 lol was going to say lots of...buffing


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

igm45 said:


> Nicknak said:
> 
> 
> > Somethings .. new and shiny
> ...


 You could buy a lathe and accessories and some polishing mops etc etc .. I would be more than willing to do it for you .. I was experiments while waiting for some measurements and tried some polishing mops they came up a treat .. Feel a bit guilty I didn't try it on yours .. You know my address if you want .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

While waiting for oil to dry ... I thought I'd try something for my La Pavoni .. Made with a bit of old window frame ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice but won't it be a bit draughty at yours tonight?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have all around the house looking for bits of wood ?


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Nicknak,

Would it be alright to contact you about a full set of olive wood knobs and handles for a La Pav Stradaveri?

All of this stuff looks amazing!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

DougalMcGuire said:


> Hi Nicknak,
> 
> Would it be alright to contact you about a full set of olive wood knobs and handles for a La Pav Stradaveri?
> 
> All of this stuff looks amazing!


 Please do. .. very polite ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Father Christmas been early in the form of @nicknak

The quality is stunning and fit perfect

The photos don't do them justice - the grain comes through lovely in the flesh.

[IMG alt="IMG_0041.thumb.jpg.8c0eb02374bf3f3edcca356334b1f367.jpg" data-fileid="29764"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_0041.thumb.jpg.8c0eb02374bf3f3edcca356334b1f367.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="IMG_0041.thumb.jpg.822460cc68919a9704bd565a4e49ea0a.jpg" data-fileid="29765"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_0041.thumb.jpg.822460cc68919a9704bd565a4e49ea0a.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="IMG_0041.thumb.jpg.04d3135ad4824f9a4f48c1663a6ca575.jpg" data-fileid="29766"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_0041.thumb.jpg.04d3135ad4824f9a4f48c1663a6ca575.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow! It looks SO smart @kennyboy993 ?

What a talent we have in @Nicknak and others too, on our forum.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Glad you like them Kenny .. They are a challenge getting everything the same , angle right and the cut outs for the other bits to fit into ..

Its really good to see them on the machine ? .. Thanks to @igm45 allowing me to keep hold of his original handle and toggle ..


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Father Christmas been early in the form of @nicknak
> 
> The quality is stunning and fit perfect
> 
> The photos don't do them justice - the grain comes through lovely in the flesh.


 Looking mighty fine Kenny.

Out of interest what are the steam/water arms your using?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Ian. That's a V steam arm with a water spout at the end.

I have a rocket Giotto water wand ordered from BB which is shorter otherwise exactly the same.

I'm a plumbed in regular user of the hot water - I couldn't get a mug under the original wand.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Another shot in a different light - the dark wood compliments the black niche well I think


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> View attachment 29785
> 
> 
> Another shot in a different light - the dark wood compliments the black niche well I think


 It looks very posh now ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It really does look great ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Last one - to show quality of the grain


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> View attachment 29789
> 
> 
> Last one - to show quality of the grain


 Very nice @kennyboy993 a lot better with the dark wood ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I found a few logs in one of the sheds and set about them with the chainsaw .. One was a piece of Yew and the other I think is from a Eucalyptus tree .. Had them over ten years ..








Then had a play to see what they look like ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Sometime ago someone asked about Walnut Marzocco handle and then bought one ...I found someone walnut and had ago .. I think it's a little fat in the body but copied from a picture .. A nice shape though ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Sometime ago someone asked about Walnut Marzocco handle and then bought one ...I found someone walnut and had ago .. I think it's a little fat in the body but copied from a picture .. A nice shape though
> [IMG alt="5AF140B9-867C-416A-B7BA-5675B45B6BD4.thumb.jpeg.586831ff004affe15a602f4c69eee000.jpeg" data-fileid="30145"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/5AF140B9-867C-416A-B7BA-5675B45B6BD4.thumb.jpeg.586831ff004affe15a602f4c69eee000.jpeg[/IMG]


Always said the LM handles needed to be nicer. Especially when I had the LMLM. They were too plasticy and basic. That looks significantly better.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

A Nice piece of London Plane arrived today as well .. Unusual grains pattern and finishes well .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Sometime ago someone asked about Walnut Marzocco handle and then bought one ...I found someone walnut and had ago .. I think it's a little fat in the body but copied from a picture .. A nice shape though
> [IMG alt="5AF140B9-867C-416A-B7BA-5675B45B6BD4.thumb.jpeg.586831ff004affe15a602f4c69eee000.jpeg" data-fileid="30145"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/5AF140B9-867C-416A-B7BA-5675B45B6BD4.thumb.jpeg.586831ff004affe15a602f4c69eee000.jpeg[/IMG]


Looks good. What did you do with the rest of the baluster?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Looks good. What did you do with the rest of the baluster?


 Walnut baluster that would be posh .. (is that how you spell ,better check..yes it is ?) ..I do have about 30 spindles and stair parts in Pine sitting under the stairs waiting to be fitted ☹.They have been there quite a few years since I fitted the new stairs ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The baluster .......


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

@Nicknak would you be able to make a portafilter stand similar to the niche one but without the hole in the bottom in either walnut or blackwood? If so, would you be kind enough to PM me with cost?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Sparkyx said:


> @Nicknak would you be able to make a portafilter stand similar to the niche one but without the hole in the bottom in either walnut or blackwood? If so, would you be kind enough to PM me with cost?


 No problems , Walnut might be cheaper .. Blackwood is quite expensive in larger bits . I'll Pm you ..Blackwood is lovely and comes up really shiny ?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Herewith glamour shots of my lovely new wooden coffee bits!

































Nick has done a sterling job with these and both made to my exact measurements as I wanted to ensure the PF sits horizontal when in the rest to assist an even tamp.

Massive improvement over my previous homemade setup, so really pleased with this and nice to have a properly handcrafted item


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Good work again Nick


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Totally agree. 
These were oak, in case anyone looking for the same.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> Totally agree.
> These were oak, in case anyone looking for the same.


 Thanks Rob , they look very at home there ..


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks@Nicknak for this stunning piece of work.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Sparkyx said:


> Thanks@Nicknak for this stunning piece of work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks , it looks like your measurements were very good .. ? .. Do all PFs fit ?


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Thanks , it looks like your measurements were very good ..  .. Do all PFs fit


They do indeed. Very happy with the outcome. I have a feeling the handles will be next 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Sparkyx said:


> They do indeed. Very happy with the outcome. I have a feeling the handles will be next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not in Wenge .. please say no ????


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Not in Wenge .. please say no


Haha you shouldn't have made me look up snakewood... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Sparkyx said:


> Haha you shouldn't have made me look up snakewood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're the man ?.. Can we order double amount ,just in case ??.. I might have to sand them to shape ???


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> You're the man .. Can we order double amount ,just in case .. I might have to sand them to shape


We might have to wait until payday for that. Referral being sent for a pacemaker...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Flipping heck! That looks sooooooo good ??


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Fabulous!! I'd love the tamper and portafilter holder, could you give me an idea of price @Nicknak My machine is a Lelit Bianca if that helps with sizing.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Obidi said:


> Fabulous!! I'd love the tamper and portafilter holder, could you give me an idea of price @Nicknak My machine is a Lelit Bianca if that helps with sizing.


 Can I PM you and we can chat , ??


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

rob177palmer said:


> Herewith glamour shots of my lovely new wooden coffee bits!
> 
> View attachment 30191
> View attachment 30192
> ...


 Hi @Nicknak further to your pm, these are the pics I was talking about. Could you do a portafilter holder to fit a naked and spouted one?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Obidi said:


> Hi @Nicknak further to your pm, these are the pics I was talking about. Could you do a portafilter holder to fit a naked and spouted one?


 Yes I can ,like this one I did above in Wenge ??.. But if I can get the oak deep enough yes ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Is there anyone who has a Letit Bianca that can be kind enough to supply some accurate measurements of the Portafilter? Preferably using callipers .. pretty please .. Thanks


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Yes I can ,like this one I did above in Wenge ??.. But if I can get the oak deep enough yes ?
> 
> View attachment 30457


 Now that is pretty, I like it very much.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Is there anyone who has a Letit Bianca that can be kind enough to supply some accurate measurements of the Portafilter? Preferably using callipers .. pretty please .. Thanks


 If anyone could help I would be very grateful......... . ?


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Is there anyone who has a Letit Bianca that can be kind enough to supply some accurate measurements of the Portafilter? Preferably using callipers .. pretty please .. Thanks


 @Nick1881 @DavecUK anyone else?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@Nick1881 ?


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

Nicknak said:


> Is there anyone who has a Letit Bianca that can be kind enough to supply some accurate measurements of the Portafilter? Preferably using callipers .. pretty please .. Thanks


 I can, I have calipers too. Will do it tomorrow, do you just need the handle?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Nick1881 said:


> I can, I have calipers too. Will do it tomorrow, do you just need the handle?


 What a gent .. that is very good of you .. Can I PM you some pictures where I need the measurements ? No rush .. Thankyou ..

@Obidi


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

Nicknak said:


> What a gent .. that is very good of you .. Can I PM you some pictures where I need the measurements ? No rush .. Thankyou ..
> 
> @Obidi


 Of course, send it over. I would measure now but the calipers are in my car.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Nick1881 said:


> I can, I have calipers too. Will do it tomorrow, do you just need the handle?


 Thank you @Nick1881 it's very kind of you.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

Obidi said:


> Thank you @Nick1881 it's very kind of you.


 No problem, I just sent @Nicknak the measurements and also my phone number if he needs to call me for more or clarification.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Nick1881 said:


> No problem, I just sent @Nicknak the measurements and also my phone number if he needs to call me for more or clarification.


 That's brilliant, thanks again.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

gotta love a good forum!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Wooden handles 2 has gone international..... Tamping station and Tamper stand off to Sunny France ..

Niche PF cup thingy me jig off to Saudi ... via Scotland ???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We need a BIG LIKE button ? ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> We need a BIG LIKE button ? ?


 We need a blow kisses emoji thing there as well ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

? oh you!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> ? oh you!


 ???


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Wooden handles 2 has gone international..... Tamping station and Tamper stand off to Sunny France ..
> 
> Niche PF cup thingy me jig off to Saudi ... via Scotland ???
> 
> View attachment 30897


 Oooooeerrrr, very nice!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Isn't it about time you started putting a makers mark on these beauties?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Isn't it about time you started putting a makers mark on these beauties?


 There won't be time for faffing about, not once the production line is up and running ???


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Isn't it about time you started putting a makers mark on these beauties?


 I can't think of a avatar , no hope there .???.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> There won't be time for faffing about, not once the production line is up and running ???


 I think @joey24dirt needs to pull his weight ??? and as for @jimbojohn55 he is always busy rebuilding machines or some malarkey . I'm supposed to be retired ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Back to the grindstone ??.. As a thank you to @Nick1881 who was very helpful and patient with measurements I have been making this little Tamper handle ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I think @joey24dirt needs to pull his weight ??? and as for @jimbojohn55 he is always busy rebuilding machines or some malarkey . I'm supposed to be retired ?


 Oh I say, there no place for bossiness on this forum ? and anyway, if anyone is going to be bossy then you need to ask someone who is an expert bossy-pants ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Oh I say, there no place for bossiness on this forum ? and anyway, if anyone is going to be bossy then you need to ask someone who is an expert bossy-pants ?


 Me being bossy ? had 30 years of that .. no more ..?.... Off you go then ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Me being bossy ? had 30 years of that .. no more ..?.... Off you go then ?


 There you go again, being bossy ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I think @joey24dirt needs to pull his weight  and as for @jimbojohn55 he is always busy rebuilding machines or some malarkey . I'm supposed to be retired


Haha nope. You've been passed the baton now 

I've got my own stresses on another platform to deal with, plus a something that could be very cool indeed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha nope. You've been passed the baton now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What about if I want a holiday . .. ? .. ???.. Now where do I get some multi coloured veneers ???.. Sounds very intriguing.?? . Good luck with it whatever it is .


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah- im almost retired from handles..&#8230;.although there is something special I want to do for a pav in the cellar,

The best thing to do is double your prices @Nicknak ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> yeah- im almost retired from handles..&#8230;.although there is something special I want to do for a pav in the cellar,
> 
> The best thing to do is double your prices @Nicknak ?


 I'm hearing you ???.. I still have three little machines in pieces ? .. Joking aside I enjoy it .. at the moment .. ????


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I'm hearing you .. I still have three little machines in pieces  .. Joking aside I enjoy it .. at the moment ..


I used to too 

I also used to enjoy getting notifications when I get quotes or mentioned.... just saying forum bods 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> yeah- im almost retired from handles..&#8230;.although there is something special I want to do for a pav in the cellar,
> 
> The best thing to do is double your prices @Nicknak ?


 Don't go getting funny ideas @jimbojohn55


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> I used to too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You need to turn this on or off, however you would like it @joey24dirt


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicknak said:


> I can't think of a avatar , no hope there .???.


 I can think of a few how about this


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> I can think of a few how about this
> 
> View attachment 30917


 Not sure what you are trying to say ,.?????.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicknak said:


> Not sure what you are trying to say ,.?????.


 That's the response I expected


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm too busy repairing one of my follies to help out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> That's the response I expected


 It is better than this one though


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm too busy repairing one of my follies to help out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Joey you keep breaking stuff .. Stop rushing , take your time .. Or sharpen your tools ????


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Joey you keep breaking stuff .. Stop rushing , take your time .. Or sharpen your tools


It costs me £15 every time I sharpen the new chisels haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> It costs me £15 every time I sharpen the new chisels haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ouch .. they are carbide aren't they , shouldn't blunt that quick ??. So do you glue the skateboard all up nicely and then bash the hell out of it to break it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Ouch .. they are carbide aren't they , shouldn't blunt that quick . So do you glue the skateboard all up nicely and then bash the hell out of it to break it


Nah I just utilise the work that the kids do so well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

These little beauties arrived this morning. Thanks to Nick @Nicknak for all his efforts and skill and also to @Nick1881 who provided such accurate measurements.

I love em...........??


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

@Nicknak I can tell you're into wood turning - can you offer advice on a beginners lathe (preferably second hand). Really looking to get into it as a hobby. All your equipment add-ons look great as well may I add...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Obidi said:


> These little beauties arrived this morning. Thanks to Nick @Nicknak for all his efforts and skill and also to @Nick1881 who provided such accurate measurements.
> 
> I love em...........??
> 
> ...


 They fit ... hoorah .. A big thankyou to @Nick1881 and well done on your measurements ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> @Nicknak I can tell you're into wood turning - can you offer advice on a beginners lathe (preferably second hand). Really looking to get into it as a hobby. All your equipment add-ons look great as well may I add...


 As with all things get the best you can afford and of a size that will do what you want to turn now and in the future .. A big lathe will turn small stuff .. I have a record CL3 but started on a really cheap single round bar bed .. Most recommend the heavier the better . But anything that spins will work and everything locks down tight on the bed and doesn't move .. If you thought coffee was a rabbit hole ?..

Get HSS chisels and a good method of sharpening I have a Tormek ..Then there are chucks and loads of other stuff to consider .. Whereabouts are you and feel free to PM me if you want ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@Nick1881 your little present was posted this morning ?..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Oh here it is ..


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Now where do I get some multi coloured veneers


I know someone who has a Chinese source...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Now where do I get some multi coloured veneers


I know someone who has a Chinese source...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> I know someone who has a Chinese source...


 And ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> I know someone who has a Chinese source...


 That is @joey24dirt 's domain Niche ...? ... I'll stick with the exotics like oak ? , come on someone must have more money than sense For some Snakewood ?


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

The wood turning maverick @Nicknak sent me these today. Very pleased. Thank you!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

blankets said:


> The wood turning maverick @Nicknak sent me these today. Very pleased. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 31045


 Thanks @blankets, sorry my assistant didn't send the screw , in the post .. I would be interest in feedback on the funnel functionality.?


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

@Obidi You are welcome, no problem doing the measurements, I'm just glad it fitted. Looks amazing, @Nicknak does an incredible job and my lovely new tamper handle arrived today. I will try to add a picture tomorrow, thanks very much Nicknak.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

@Nicknak gave it a coat of oil last night, will do a few more over the next few days but it already looks amazing with a lovely shine. Thank you.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Thought you were meant to be retired nick. You're turning more bits and bobs or 'nicknaks' than a sawmill.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

BUT.... as ever all very good work. Still more than pleased with mine. Infact I love it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> Thought you were meant to be retired nick. You're turning more bits and bobs or 'nicknaks' than a sawmill.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 It is turning into a little Niche corner ????


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> BUT.... as ever all very good work. Still more than pleased with mine. Infact I love it.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Still waiting for your Snakewood order ???


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

True. You are. I'm just waiting for those magic numbers to appear on the euros...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> True. You are. I'm just waiting for those magic numbers to appear on the euros...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 How about some beech with some dots with a permanent marker pen .. ???


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> How about some beech with some dots with a permanent marker pen ..


I like your style. Or just some oak. Coloured in with a picture of a snake on it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Planter said:


> I like your style. Or just some oak. Coloured in with a picture of a snake on it.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 @Snakehips to the rescue!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> I like your style. Or just some oak. Coloured in with a picture of a snake on it.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Any sort of snake ? There are a few , not that you could tell the difference with my drawing skills ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> I like your style. Or just some oak. Coloured in with a picture of a snake on it.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 I was thinking perhaps something like this ?? Only took five minutes ???.. It is all my own work ???


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I was thinking perhaps something like this ?? Only took five minutes .. It is all my own work
> <img alt="B3AEF645-4BEB-4BA7-8838-B30F5033ED6B.thumb.jpeg.f67894247d69d4b6feca77f7d2ff24e2.jpeg" data-fileid="31061" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/B3AEF645-4BEB-4BA7-8838-B30F5033ED6B.thumb.jpeg.f67894247d69d4b6feca77f7d2ff24e2.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Not good enough. Doesn't look very real 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> @Snakehips to the rescue!


 As you mentioned him ... where is Mr @Snakehips I miss his humour ??


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Whilst waiting for oil to dry and in between buffing I had a go at the Decent portafilter handle shape ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> As you mentioned him ... where is Mr @Snakehips I miss his humour ??


 What post was that on? I missed it too ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> What post was that on? I missed it too ?


 can't buy boldness


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nicknak said:


> Whilst waiting for oil to dry and in between buffing I had a go at the Decent portafilter handle shape ..
> 
> View attachment 31070


 So those were my two masterpieces that Nick was waiting to dry.

Here they are in action 4 minutes after they arrived by SD. Thank you Nick.

I really do appreciate the excellent workmanship BUT more important to me is the functionality & how they speed up my workflow.

After delivering direct into the basket,just a little twiddle with a 'cut down' baby whisk' & a few taps on the top, then flattern with a distributer & finally a polish off with a 'PUSH' tamper.

Delivery comes immediately from the centre of the puck in one stream. Using Baytown Boggle Hole I use 19gms beans>38 grms espresso out for 40 seconds at water temp 88C. Sweet & so smooth. Sure I'll be abe to shave a few more seconds off the workflow with a bit more use. Will be using 2 x PFs & baskets for faster throughput.

Great job Nick. Thanks


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ronsil said:


> So those were my two masterpieces that Nick was waiting to dry.
> 
> Here they are in action 4 minutes after they arrived by SD. Thank you Nick.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Ron, glad it all fits and works for you ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Lignum Vitae .. Bowling ball .. Just had a quick play and it is as nice to work as Blackwood .. It is so nice to work it might end up thimble size ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

A little tamper look alike ? WDT stirrer thingy with a flat top so it stands up . One coat of oil . With thanks to @joey24dirt for the little brushes .


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Is nobody using Briar? Works well on pipes.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

-Mac said:


> Is nobody using Briar? Works well on pipes.


 Not yet ? . Some are into Burr wood .. That looks lovely ,did you make it .

The thing above was part of my old hardwood window frame . A practice piece ?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I wish I'd made it! It was made by a famous pipe carver, Bo Nordh, and is worth ~$20,000 (as a pipe).

The wood is erica arborea and starts from under $50 per kilo.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

20 rocks?!@Nicknak you need to up your game pal!
Just imagine how much you could charge for... say... a rocking chair


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Briar ???


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Zwanger said:


> Peppina wood handle from a Faema.
> 
> View attachment 32105


 Can't see the detail in the wood , do a close up of the handle..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

-Mac said:


> I wish I'd made it! It was made by a famous pipe carver, Bo Nordh, and is worth ~$20,000 (as a pipe).
> 
> The wood is erica arborea and starts from under $50 per kilo.


 Ah no you've let me down .?.. I guess for handle I could charge 10,000 ????.. Pipe making mmmm , must need some new tools


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Briar ???


 Now Mildred , what are you after now ???.. I could swap you ...... your Flatmax when it arrives


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> 20 rocks?!@Nicknak you need to up your game pal!
> Just imagine how much you could charge for... say... a rocking chair


 Hasi once your new truck comes you will need a rocking chair ????


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Zwanger said:


> @Nicknak I see what you did there.?


 Not sure I know ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Briar wood ?....... I found some Elm burr knocking about , not quite the same ? ..Haven't fitted the brushes yet .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Zwanger said:


> View attachment 32109


 Nice , what wood is the middle one.? . left one looks walnut ish and tamper Zebrano ..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicknak said:


> Now Mildred , what are you after now ???.. I could swap you ...... your Flatmax when it arrives


 Your work is worth more


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Something mildly exotic , a piece of Bali coconut timber .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Zwanger said:


> Woah the details and quality on these look fantastic. I would love one or 2 mini handles for my peppinas.


 Most things are doable ?.. I will finish it and try it out as a PF handle . It is supposed to be as strong as oak ( I have read) .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Zwanger said:


> I would need 2 handels, but smaller than normal, as the PF is only 45mm not 58mm.
> 
> The screw is M8 I believe, the right one is a 58mm portafilter with M12? right?
> 
> ...


 PM me when you want to and We can chat and talk about measurements etc .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Nothing but Oak around here , Oak for Niche ,Oak for funnels, Oak for handles etc .. When will some one buy some Snakewood ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh my word, that is delish ?


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Inspired by your thread I will also be dabbling in oak. Is it too much for a classic?

The photo also makes it way more red than what it looks like in real life









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Bacms said:


> Inspired by your thread I will also be dabbling in oak. Is it too much for a classic?
> 
> The photo also makes it way more red than what it looks like in real life
> 
> ...


I like that. Very different. Add it too some other parts on machine or grinder etc and will look more at home.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

The wooden handles exhibited are all gorgeous!

How difficult is it to remove the standard Londinium handles? My (black material of some sort) handles seem stubbornly & permanently affixed.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Bacms said:


> Inspired by your thread I will also be dabbling in oak. Is it too much for a classic?
> 
> The photo also makes it way more red than what it looks like in real life
> 
> ...


 Looks like a Burr , a very posh classic .?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Deidre said:


> The wooden handles exhibited are all gorgeous!
> 
> How difficult is it to remove the standard Londinium handles? My (black material of some sort) handles seem stubbornly & permanently affixed.


 I'm not sure , The LR has a bolt through it and easy to get off . Many plastic handles are glued or thread locked on .. A few have changed the L1 handles to wooden one ,before I joined so it must be possible .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deidre said:


> The wooden handles exhibited are all gorgeous!
> 
> How difficult is it to remove the standard Londinium handles? My (black material of some sort) handles seem stubbornly & permanently affixed.


 L-R handles and toggles are a doddle to replace, the nut in the end of the handles undoes and the handle slides off. The toggles unscrew on the newer L-R has 4mm (if I remember correctly) flats to get a purchase on for undoing. The one on mine had some locktite but a good heating up with the hairdryer soon sorted that.

It changes the whole look going from Wenge wood to a burr or oak etc.

NikNack didn't make mine but I am sure he's equally up to the task as my friend was ? ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> L-R handles and toggles are a doddle to replace, the nut in the end of the handles undoes and the handle slides off. The toggles unscrew on the newer L-R has 4mm (if I remember correctly) flats to get a purchase on for undoing. The one on mine had some locktite but a good heating up with the hairdryer soon sorted that.
> 
> It changes the whole look going from Wenge wood to a burr or oak etc.
> 
> NikNack didn't make mine but I am sure he's equally up to the task as my friend was ? ?


 Thank you @MildredM .. the other young lady ?has a L1 I believe , do they use the same fixing method ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Thank you @MildredM .. the other young lady ?has a L1 I believe , do they use the same fixing method ..


 I am pretty sure they are the same (depending on year, possibly?) @coffeechap is our resident expert here.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

@MildredM I've managed to unscrew the steam toggle, so although the hot water toggle won't budge, at least I now know it is possible (with extra tools at hand).

The portafilter handle is fixed tighter than tight, but I will try your hair dryer trick ...at the mid-point join where the polished steel neck meets the black handle, right? (I don't want to force it apart at the wrong spot!)

And, would you recommend I use locktite, when securing the new wooden handles, or just attach them as they are?

I'd be delighted to order from Niknak, but I am also fortunate to have a friend who is a cabinet maker and can turn the wood handles for me (if I ask nicely & I'm patient!?)... I'm pretty sure he would be wounded if I didn't let him tackle this.

@Nicknak, yes, indeed, this other young lady ?? does have the very old Londinium 1, with basic black (plastic or bakelite?) handles.

You have been terrifically helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Deidre said:


> @MildredM I've managed to unscrew the steam toggle, so although the hot water toggle won't budge, at least I now know it is possible (with extra tools at hand). The portafilter handle is fixed tighter than tight, but I will try your hair dryer trick ...at the mid-point join where the polished steel neck meets the black handle, right? (I don't want to force it apart at the wrong spot!)
> 
> And, would you recommend I use locktite, when securing the new wooden handles, or just attach them as they are?
> 
> ...


 Can you take a picture from the ends of the lever and PF .. On the LR you can see the end of a hex bolt ?? I'm sure your friend will do a fine job ?.. Are you going for Thuya burr or Snakewood ?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

edited.. soon moving to new thread


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It sounds like your handles ARE different to mine, in the fixings. Can you start a new thread with pics? Not only will we want to see them at this stage, we would love to see your new handles too ? ?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

edited ?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

edited


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

edited


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm guessing that although the hot water tap & steam toggles screw on, the lever handle & pf handle are attached with the large hex nut at the flat end of the handle. Heavier tools are calling me.(And once new handles are turned, I'll try to beef up my photography skills, and with a new thread, to boot!?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Yep that is correct. Hope they are not too hard to undo.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Deidre said:


> I'm guessing that although the hot water tap & steam toggles screw on, the lever handle & pf handle are attached with the large hex nut at the flat end of the handle. Heavier tools are calling me.(And once new handles are turned, I'll try to beef up my photography skills, and with a new thread, to boot!


Lever handle should slip off once the hex bolt has been removed. It looks like the portafilter handle has a captive bolt so you may just be able to unscrew the handle.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

> Lever handle should slip off once the hex bolt has been removed. It looks like the portafilter handle has a captive bolt so you may just be able to unscrew the handle.


 Oh, I am thankful you pointed out that difference for me! I was assuming both were the same sort of hex screw head.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Deidre said:


> edited.. soon moving to new thread


 You don't have to move thread unless you want to , we are a friendly bunch on this thread ?

Ps unless you go for Snakewood and then please leave ???


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

All done now ?.. One PF was very handle heavy and needed a thicker walled cup .. Thanks to @Nick1881 for doing some more measurements for me on the Niche .. A little cutout had to be made in the back of cup to ensure a good fit .


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Received my new toys from Nick today, so chuffed with them ? Nick's craftsmanship is superb and he was a pleasure to deal with, highly recommended ?

Really improves the workflow from the Niche which helps with others using it ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That all looks superb, what a wonderful set up you've got


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

AndyJH said:


> Received my new toys from Nick today, so chuffed with them ? Nick's craftsmanship is superb and he was a pleasure to deal with, highly recommended ?
> 
> Really improves the workflow from the Niche which helps with others using it ?
> 
> View attachment 32913


 Really nice set up you have, like the wooden handles very much. Interesting to see you have the Kanso bean storage system in your picture. Have you been using it long?

Would be interested in hearing your views on it.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Marocchino said:


> Really nice set up you have, like the wooden handles very much. Interesting to see you have the Kanso bean storage system in your picture. Have you been using it long?
> 
> Would be interested in hearing your views on it.


 I haven't had them very long to be honest so a bit early to call it on them. They certainly improve the workflow and make it really quick and easy to make a drink, helps the girlfriend use the machine so that's a big plus. The only element I'm thinking about is the freshness of the beans and how that is effected by being in these as opposed to an Airscape container?? My gut feel is the beans go stale quicker but I'm not really sure tbh.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

AndyJH said:


> I haven't had them very long to be honest so a bit early to call it on them. They certainly improve the workflow and make it really quick and easy to make a drink, helps the girlfriend use the machine so that's a big plus. The only element I'm thinking about is the freshness of the beans and how that is effected by being in these as opposed to an Airscape container?? My gut feel is the beans go stale quicker but I'm not really sure tbh.


 Glad to hear you think it improves your workflow.

In asking your views on the system, I was simply trying to gauge whether the benefits of the system warranted the cost. Current quote from Kanso $179 delivered + customs and VAT.

The freshness issue you mention, I assume is related to the airspace above the beans and the one way valved stopper. The Airscape container certainly addresses this issue by allowing the displacement of this air. Retaining bean freshness within the storage tubes I assume must be related to the dosage level within as this determines the airspace above and the length of time the beans have sat inside the tubes.

Thanks for your thoughts. ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Finally got round to finishing some handles I had started . Then a final buff .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Please can you tell me the timbers you used ^^^^


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Please can you tell me the timbers you used ^^^^


 The top two bits are off an old window frame , likely Sapele . Left to right , Bali coconut , Yew , Elm burr , Oak , Walnut and another Elm Burr .


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Finally got round to finishing some handles I had started . Then a final buff .
> 
> <img alt="2E4D7B48-A0E8-4168-8503-EAE29575874B.thumb.jpeg.84c676078679f2724bd7470c7de7fb7d.jpeg" data-fileid="33281" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/2E4D7B48-A0E8-4168-8503-EAE29575874B.thumb.jpeg.84c676078679f2724bd7470c7de7fb7d.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Look brilliant, I need to get my act together and sort something out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I love all of them but, if pushed, I think the elm burr is my favourite ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> Look brilliant, I need to get my act together and sort something out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It's getting a bit cold in the workshop ??


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I love all of them but, if pushed, I think the elm burr is my favourite ?


 Thanks Mildred . I agree , it is really difficult to get a good picture .. The brass in the fissures look great in the flesh .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Thanks Mildred . I agree , it is really difficult to get a good picture .. The brass in the fissures look great in the flesh .


 I bet it does. Honestly, if I wasn't so happy with my Thuya burr I'd be ordering a set tomorrow. I kind of like the Pav all in black at the minute. Maybe we will need grinder lids ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I bet it does. Honestly, if I wasn't so happy with my Thuya burr I'd be ordering a set tomorrow. I kind of like the Pav all in black at the minute. Maybe we will need grinder lids ?


 Here is a close up .? . If I had used a brass casting powder instead of brass filings it would have looked better ?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Here is a close up . . If I had used a brass casting powder instead of brass filings it would have looked better
> <img alt="5862D20C-7EA8-46A3-A826-FFCA253AD752.thumb.jpeg.19e4c75f357dc2cd07af4e2af51bd70b.jpeg" data-fileid="33282" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/5862D20C-7EA8-46A3-A826-FFCA253AD752.thumb.jpeg.19e4c75f357dc2cd07af4e2af51bd70b.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


So cool,  would match the steam tip... 
it's the boiler cap on the pavoni... it's got match if I'm doing it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> So cool,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We need to find you an old brass threaded boiler cap ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh YES! I can see it now, I LOVE it ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Love that elm burr Nick

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

A little tamping cup/ stand in the making .. Bubinga comes up lovely with a little fine sanding ..The colour is not as red in real life


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

This shows the real colour more after a coat of finishing oil


----------



## spinal (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Finally got round to finishing some handles I had started . Then a final buff .
> 
> View attachment 33281


 These look brilliant! Love the one on the far right.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Finally finished the Tamping cup in Bubinga for a La Pavoni Bottomless ...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

whoa Nick! grade A awesome 

just caught up with this thread, asking myself how I possibly could've missed out so much...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

There has been a rush on Bubinga .. a little 49.5mm Tamper coaster


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

It's been a hard day in the garage today ... The beginnings of a Tamper handle ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Goodness me, you must have some sort of demanding customer out there ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Goodness me, you must have some sort of demanding customer out there ?


 I say nothing ??????


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I say nothing ??????


 Oh! You made me jump! It's not often one stumbles across a well trained . . . . advised gentleman ???


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Oh! You made me jump! It's not often one stumbles across a well trained . . . . advised gentleman ???


 It wasn't the first thing I typed ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> It wasn't the first thing I typed ?


 Don't go spoiling things now ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

you guys having fun there?


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

You have been busy Nicknak, fantastic work as always.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I quite like this ... Might keep it ?....?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I quite like this ... Might keep it ?....?
> 
> View attachment 35475


 I like that too though ???


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

How much for a full set of Vesuvius handles in Ziricote?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

La Marzocco Linea Mini parts arrived the other day .. To be remade in Oak . Should be a challenge


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The first piece up is the Lever slot cover .After a lot of measuring and marking out , I used the milling machine to cut the grove and drill the fixing holes , Planer thicknesser to get it square and to size .. Bandsaw to shape the curve and lots on the bobbin sander to get the front and top curved ..


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Lovely work as usual


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice Nick. Hope you're putting your best efforts in for whoever the lucky customer is. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> Very nice Nick. Hope you're putting your best efforts in for whoever the lucky customer is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Totally , as the lucky person might have to sell their grinder to pay for it ????


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Totally , as the lucky person might have to sell their grinder to pay for it


I'm sure they would give you their grinder. I heard they don't like it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Continuing with the LMLM . Now playing with the water and steam knobs .

They have an internal brass sleeve tapped with a trapezodial 18mm by 4mm thread .. which at the moment I cannot replicate . So the original knobs to be the donors .. The external ribs to be trimmed on the lathe and a straight knurling to aid grip in the wood


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The oak has been turned down for the knobs on the wood lathe .. Transferred to the metal lathe to drill and turn the centre accurately to have a tight press fit for the brass inserts . The inserts were then glued in and were a nice firm tap in.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Great work Nick. Looks like it will be a big improvement over the standard. Don't know who would buy an LMLM with standard knobs and levers. Looks cheap IMO.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> Great work Nick. Looks like it will be a big improvement over the standard. Don't know who would buy an LMLM with standard knobs and levers. Looks cheap IMO.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 They do look good with wood though . It should come as standard

These are the LM ones ... 785usd plus the usual extras ... The owner wants the £7.85 option 😂


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> They do look good with wood though . It should come as standard
> 
> These are the LM ones ... 785usd plus the usual extras ... The owner wants the £7.85 option 😂
> 
> View attachment 39887


 Please remove this pornography. 🚫


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

catpuccino said:


> Please remove this pornography. 🚫


 I like this one more


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

catpuccino said:


> Please remove this pornography. 🚫


 I also quite like this one 😂


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Next up is a brass mandrel to hold the steam and water knobs to finish the outside ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

A start on the two Portafilter handles for the oak LMLM project .. First size all the high points


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

First handle done and ready for drilling .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Next up for the LMLM is the Lever Knob . In keeping with the more rounded Lever slot cover the knob has a more rounded appearance . Complete with two home made brass threaded inserts .

.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> I like this one more
> 
> View attachment 39892


 Ohh that is rather pretty....


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Not quite Wood but part of the LMLM project . To make a LM spouted stainless steel Portafilter into a bottomless . The Portafilter had a very annoying protrusion on the bottom and a slanted threaded bit . With the help of an angle grinder , metal lathe and a holesaw it was finished . Plus a little buffing .


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What was that protrusion part in aid of? Just to annoy you or was there a reason for it?


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

LM portafilters have this for the old school method of tamping using the edge of the counter top... I think...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> What was that protrusion part in aid of? Just to annoy you or was there a reason for it?


 It certainly was an annoyance.. 🤯


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

And there's more .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

These are looking very special 😊🌟🏅


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

A flat piece that sits over the group


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Next up is to start finishing the LMLM steam and water knobs . Up to final shape and size now .

Will set up the milling machine and rotary table to put some grooves in ..


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

MildredM said:


> What was that protrusion part in aid of? Just to annoy you or was there a reason for it?


It was actually a clip in/out insert where LM allow you to put a single or double spout portafilter in place.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

S-Presso said:


> LM portafilters have this for the old school method of tamping using the edge of the counter top... I think...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close...... But not quite

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Just caught up on this Nick. Some very big changes. You have been a busy boy haven't you.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> Just caught up on this Nick. Some very big changes. You have been a busy boy haven't you.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Haven't being doing anything else 😂 ..


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Haven't being doing anything else 😂 ..


 Exactly as it should be. Nothing better to do in lockdown Nick.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Finally found a use for the dividing table thingy for my milling machine . Cutting eight equally spaced groves in the LMLM handles .







j


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Looks a quality job 👌😊


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not to annoy any one, they looked like my radiator taps in our old council house from 76😂


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Jony said:


> Not to annoy any one, they looked like my radiator taps in our old council house from 76😂


 Lol so they do a bit of white paint and there a perfect match


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

They look fantastic @Nicknak 😁


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Next up the caps to complete the steam/water knobs , with an added O ring grove to keep them in place .


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

So the LMLM project all buffed up and ready to fit


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stunning 😍


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Stunning 😍


 Thanks, I might have to get an LMLM so I can keep them 🥴


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> So the LMLM project all buffed up and ready to fit


 Looks really well made.Must give a tremendous sense of satisfaction knowing that you've made everything from scratch. What's the next project? 
if you're looking for something I've got an old house that always seems to need something doing 😃


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Marocchino said:


> Looks really well made.Must give a tremendous sense of satisfaction knowing that you've made everything from scratch. What's the next project?
> if you're looking for something I've got an old house that always seems to need something doing 😃


 Thanks ... Next possible project is a walnut PF / tamper/ distributor holder out of a solid piece of walnut .. Failing that a full set for my Profitec 700 or my La Pavoni ?..

Or new hand rail spindles on my staircase ... which is why I have been hiding in the workshop ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

One of the next things on the list is. Wooden handles etc on my Profitec 700 . The threaded insert on the steam and water knobs is

M14 x 2 .. Here is the prototype insert screwed onto the water tap which threaded on and off nicely .. Now to choose the wood ...🤔


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> One of the next things on the list is. Wooden handles etc on my Profitec 700 . The threaded insert on the steam and water knobs is
> 
> M14 x 2 .. Here is the prototype insert screwed onto the water tap which threaded on and off nicely .. Now to choose the wood ...🤔
> 
> View attachment 40938


 THUYA THUYA THUYA 😄


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Olive Olive Olive


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

********** said:


> Olive Olive Olive


 Yes I got some of that ????


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> THUYA THUYA THUYA 😄


 Now you're talking .. need to see if I can get a piece big enough for the knobs ... £££££££ ..


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Muninga. = very stable.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> Muninga. = very stable.


 I had to look that up .. not very common over here .. Got some African Padauk though , Apparently the same family . Might see if I can get some to see how it finishes ... Ta


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Muninga. is a superb timber, used this when fitting out the BBC studios . Hard and dense and good to work with (sharp tools) close grained with a slightly spicy smell. It is one of the most stable timbers and finishes very well.

Alternately Lignum Vitae, very hard


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

My OG Gaggia plastic handle broke a while ago so asked my dad to make me one. Made from ash (not sure which one). Real nice.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Good old dad's🤙


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The LMLM project complete and fitted to the machine . So here are the glamour shots ..


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice Nick, if I do say so myself.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks stunning 😍😍😍


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

WW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Have been playing with a router and a home made template


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Have been playing with a router and a home made template
> 
> View attachment 43373
> 
> ...


 Looking forward to the finished result 😁


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Finally I got my hands on some Thuya burr ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Finally I got my hands on some Thuya burr ..


 And not any old burr at that!! You've got your hands on Mildred's-Burr 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> And not any old burr at that!! You've got your hands on Mildred's-Burr 🤣🤣🤣


 No it is mine all mine


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Finally I got my hands on some Thuya burr ..


 Nice.......how big a piece did you get your hands on and more importantly, what's it for? 🤔


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Marocchino said:


> Nice.......how big a piece did you get your hands on and more importantly, what's it for? 🤔


 The lathe Chuck is really big 🥴 .. the donor wasn't very generous to be honest


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> The lathe Chuck is really big 🥴 .. the donor wasn't very generous to be honest


 So not enough for a full coffee machine makeover then ☹


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Marocchino said:


> So not enough for a full coffee machine makeover then ☹


 Unfortunately not .. to put it into perspective 😂


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Hahaha, I genuinely couldn't gauge the size from the pic of it in the chuck.

That aside, coor. Lovely.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Unfortunately not .. to put it into perspective 😂


 Wow! Got a couple of these spare if you want to make a stirrer tool....


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Marocchino said:


> Wow! Got a couple of these spare if you want to make a stirrer tool....


 Hey! Don't muscle in on my dreams of a teeny-tiny steam toggle.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

catpuccino said:


> Hahaha, I genuinely couldn't gauge the size from the pic of it in the chuck.
> 
> That aside, coor. Lovely.


 Even with this TINY piece it looks fantastic close up .. So much so I am going to treat my machine to a full set ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Marocchino said:


> Wow! Got a couple of these spare if you want to make a stirrer tool....
> 
> View attachment 43673


 I have quite a lot of Elm burr that I could do one for you in that .. normally have three legs though .. or wait until I buy some


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> have quite a lot of Elm burr that I could do one for you in that .. normally have three legs though .. or wait until I buy some


 What a generous offer... I'll take you up on that. 🙏 In actual fact I was offering the couple I had to you 😂


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Marocchino said:


> What a generous offer... I'll take you up on that. 🙏 In actual fact I was offering the couple I had to you 😂


 I have some thin stainless without the rounded bits .06 mm .. Some on the Kafatek think plain ends are better 🤷‍♂️ after a chap made some on a Facebook forum .. I think @MildredM has one ?? Or send me those two I'm sure I have one or two spare to make it up .


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

I assumed plain ends without the rounded bits would scratch up the inside of the basket. In all honesty I'm in no hurry for one, I'll see if I can find some more of those twisted things, my wife reckons she' can lay her hands on at least one that she's been using- I still have my trusty HARDYS, it hasn't missed a beat since I cobbled it together 😀


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Marocchino said:


> I assumed plain ends without the rounded bits would scratch up the inside of the basket. In all honesty I'm in no hurry for one, I'll see if I can find some more of those twisted things, my wife reckons she' can lay her hands on at least one that she's been using- I still have my trusty HARDYS, it hasn't missed a beat since I cobbled it together 😀
> 
> View attachment 43674


 Just PM me when you feel the need ...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I am going to treat my machine to a full set


 Will this be for your dream machine 🤔🤭😁


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I made this
View attachment 42140


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Will this be for your dream machine 🤔🤭😁


 No not yet ... it would be for the Profitec 700 ... Saying that I have had a surprise offer of a lever .

However it will have to wait while I am struggling to make a square hole in a piece of brass ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> No not yet ... it would be for the Profitec 700 ... Saying that I have had a surprise offer of a lever .
> 
> However it will have to wait while I am struggling to make a square hole in a piece of brass ..


 *About time you got a proper machine 😂😂😂😂😂

*bantering


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Finally I got my hands on some Thuya burr ..


 Would you like a place saving on the next Thuya Burr For Beginners Course?!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Would you like a place saving on the next Thuya Burr For Beginners Course?!!!
> 
> View attachment 43675


 Is that the chap that cracked it 🤯 obviously using the wrong tool .. Now I know why I thought I was getting a much bigger piece


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I finally managed to get some Banksai Nuts .. I have never tried turning them . But they look like they could make some interesting handles etc


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I finally managed to get some Banksai Nuts .. I have never tried turning them . But they look like they could make some interesting handles etc
> 
> View attachment 45695


 Resin. Resin. Resin. YES!!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Resin. Resin. Resin. YES!!!


 Possibly 😂 . Any particular colour or just clear ? ... Just looked on google again for some images ,they can come up snazzy in the raw .

Still looking at some Thuya Burr for you 🙈


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I finally managed to get some Banksai Nuts .. I have never tried turning them . But they look like they could make some interesting handles etc
> 
> View attachment 45695


 That's one weird...nut. Otherworldy even. Found this video, looks very interesting in the end .)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Possibly 😂 . Any particular colour or just clear ? ... Just looked on google again for some images ,they can come up snazzy in the raw .
> 
> Still looking at some Thuya Burr for you 🙈


 Yes! A colour please! Red? Or a gold colour? Please 😁 AND Thuya burr 😍


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

> 13 minutes ago, Zeak said:
> 
> That's one weird...nut. Otherworldy even. Found this video, looks very interesting in the end .)


 Yes they are very unusual .. I think they are actually seed pods of some sort .. I have borrowed some images off the internet below ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The Thuya Burr has finally landed ... Might look ok on a Profitec 700 🤔


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> The Thuya Burr has finally landed ... Might look ok on a Profitec 700 🤔
> 
> View attachment 46071


 MIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNEEEEE 😍 ALL MINE 😍😤


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> MIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNEEEEE 😍 ALL MINE 😍😤


 How many tamper handles did you want 😬


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Today I decided to see what the Banksai Pod/nuts were like to turn .. First impression is they are very dusty and you lose a lot of the thickness to get to the solid base .


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Today I decided to see what the Banksai Pod/nuts were like to turn .. First impression is they are very dusty and you lose a lot of the thickness to get to the solid base


 Watched a few vids of them being machined on YT, they looked like they made a lot of fine dust when being turned. I guess there's always the resin option to make them more solid. Any feeling for how stable and potentially resilient the core material is?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Marocchino said:


> Watched a few vids of them being machined on YT, they looked like they made a lot of fine dust when being turned. I guess there's always the resin option to make them more solid. Any feeling for how stable and potentially resilient the core material is?


 When I was making the dimples for the centres one end was softish the other end was quite hard .. So time will tell .. The first one I just wanted to see what it was like .. Forgot to take a picture when I came up for a coffee, but this is what I started .


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Forgot to take a picture when I came up for a coffee, but this is what I started .


 Looks interesting! Incidentally, in the photograph you posted earlier, what are the rough dims of the stock Thuya piece with the chalked KTD? or mine?

Just curious to see what you get for your money 🤔


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Marocchino said:


> Looks interesting! Incidentally, in the photograph you posted earlier, what are the rough dims of the stock Thuya piece with the chalked KTD? or mine?
> 
> Just curious to see what you get for your money 🤔


 For £45 plus postage you get 450mm long by about 40mm square for A grade .. The B grade where you get less or none of the Pippy and wild grain effect is £15 for 300mm long by 40 square ...


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Interesting, sounds like you'll get a couple of portafilter handles out of one length. Any thoughts on what can be done with those expensive wood shavings after turning?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Marocchino said:


> Interesting, sounds like you'll get a couple of portafilter handles out of one length. Any thoughts on what can be done with those expensive wood shavings after turning?


 Yes at least two PF handles plus one or two toggles if all goes well 😬 .. The shavings issue 😢 , is why I haven't started playing with it yet .. Each cutting pass could equal £2 a time 😂 .


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Yes at least two PF handles plus one or two toggles if all goes well 😬 .. The shavings issue 😢 , is why I haven't started playing with it yet .. Each cutting pass could equal £2 a time 😂 .


 ..... yeah, I was sort of thinking that myself, such a shame there's so much waste 🙈


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> The Thuya Burr has finally landed ... Might look ok on a Profitec 700 🤔
> 
> View attachment 46071


 Glad it's landed safely, all looks good so whatever works best for you 🙌🏻(As long as mine looks awesome) 😅🤣


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> Glad it's landed safely, all looks good so whatever works best for you 🙌🏻(As long as mine looks awesome) 😅🤣


 No T55 is yours 😇 ... need to get some measurements from you .. I'll PM you later .. I'm off to experiment with the cheap B grade stuff 😬


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The B grade Thuya Burr came out ok .. Turned just to a cylinder with a little bit of sanding and one coat of oil ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

A little Tamper handle .. With a couple of coats of sanding sealer .. Will get a final sanding , finish coat and some buffing ..


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> A little Tamper handle .. With a couple of coats of sanding sealer .. Will get a final sanding , finish coat and some buffing ..
> 
> View attachment 46386


 Beautiful work, looks great


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> A little Tamper handle .. With a couple of coats of sanding sealer .. Will get a final sanding , finish coat and some buffing ..
> 
> View attachment 46386


 😍🙂


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have now finished two handles in Thuya Burr for a special little lever .

As the threaded portion on the lever and the Portafilter are quite short I've inserted some Aluminium tube for 3/4 of the length of the handles . The aluminium was threaded to size , then knurled on the outside to be a push fit into the wood and glued .

The handles have three coats of cellulose wood sealer and finished with multiple coats of Melamine lacquer.. Sanding to 2500 grit between each coat . Finished off with some buffing. Also included a picture of the finished tamper handle ..


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I have now finished two handles in Thuya Burr for a special little lever .
> As the threaded portion on the lever and the Portafilter are quite short I've inserted some Aluminium tube for 3/4 of the length of the handles . The aluminium was threaded to size , then knurled on the outside to be a push fit into the wood and glued .
> The handles have three coats of cellulose wood sealer and finished with multiple coats of Melamine lacquer.. Sanding to 2500 grit between each coat . Finished off with some buffing. Also included a picture of the finished tamper handle ..
> <img alt="616DAC11-0FB2-4F2E-83C7-CF0B4EB2C8ED.thumb.jpeg.61031076c9624a9aa87cb9b2a241154e.jpeg" data-fileid="46569" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_10/616DAC11-0FB2-4F2E-83C7-CF0B4EB2C8ED.thumb.jpeg.61031076c9624a9aa87cb9b2a241154e.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="DF1A1A49-A10C-4F06-A376-44C961C8C4D5.thumb.jpeg.090aced226cd9d92d3b176fb14fc43e5.jpeg" data-fileid="46570" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_10/DF1A1A49-A10C-4F06-A376-44C961C8C4D5.thumb.jpeg.090aced226cd9d92d3b176fb14fc43e5.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Saint Nick comes early 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> Saint Nick comes early
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A bronze tamper with a Thuya handle might be ready by Christmas ????


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Nicknak said:


> I have now finished two handles in Thuya Burr for a special little lever .
> As the threaded portion on the lever and the Portafilter are quite short I've inserted some Aluminium tube for 3/4 of the length of the handles . The aluminium was threaded to size , then knurled on the outside to be a push fit into the wood and glued .
> The handles have three coats of cellulose wood sealer and finished with multiple coats of Melamine lacquer.. Sanding to 2500 grit between each coat . Finished off with some buffing. Also included a picture of the finished tamper handle ..
> <img alt="616DAC11-0FB2-4F2E-83C7-CF0B4EB2C8ED.thumb.jpeg.61031076c9624a9aa87cb9b2a241154e.jpeg" data-fileid="46569" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_10/616DAC11-0FB2-4F2E-83C7-CF0B4EB2C8ED.thumb.jpeg.61031076c9624a9aa87cb9b2a241154e.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="DF1A1A49-A10C-4F06-A376-44C961C8C4D5.thumb.jpeg.090aced226cd9d92d3b176fb14fc43e5.jpeg" data-fileid="46570" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_10/DF1A1A49-A10C-4F06-A376-44C961C8C4D5.thumb.jpeg.090aced226cd9d92d3b176fb14fc43e5.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Beautiful!


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

those are lovely, very nice work indeed


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

mmmatron said:


> Beautiful!





SafetyThird said:


> those are lovely, very nice work indeed


 Thank you , it is very rewarding to work with . It totally suits simple shapes to allow the beauty of the wood to shine .


----------



## qrx77 (Dec 12, 2021)

HI Nicknak, im new here to the forum - i joined as i saw your niche zero portafilter wooden stands, can you please advise on the price you could do me a set for. Ideally i would like a Niche portafilter holder, niche portafilter collar, a gaggia classic portafilter handle and a gaggia classic steam knob. Is this something you may be interested in doing for me. cheers Q


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hes long gone from the forum bud


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

@qrx77 if you were to do a google search of his forum name and the word coffee you'd see where he frequents. I'm not going to put the name because it never feels right to suggest going to one forum when posting in another, and that's not just coffee forums.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hes not checking there atm either, think like alot of us, hes had enough of forums haha


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

True but when I checked, I think he'd visited lunch time today. Re the exhaustion/ exasperation of fora, I feel that as well.


----------

